
What is a milkshake duck? And why isn't it the word of the year? - smacktoward
https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2017/dec/18/what-is-a-milkshake-duck-and-why-isnt-it-the-word-of-the-year
======
zadkey
because it's clearly 2 words

